# Klassen aufrufen



## fhaslbs (27. Apr 2011)

Hallo zusammen

Leichte Anfängerfrage: Wie kann ich in Java in einer Klasse auf andere Klassen verweisen? Der Auftrag lautet, jeweils den Quellcode der anderen Klassen an die Stelle der neuen Klasse zu kopieren, was ich persönlich unübersichtlich finde.

Also frei nach dem Motto klicke die Taste 1 und es wird Klasse x ausgeführt, klicke die Taste 2 und es wird Klasse y ausgeführt usw. 

Ist doch sicher möglich? 

Vielen Dank für den Tipp 
LG


----------



## Michael... (27. Apr 2011)

fhaslbs hat gesagt.:


> Also frei nach dem Motto klicke die Taste 1 und es wird Klasse x ausgeführt, klicke die Taste 2 und es wird Klasse y ausgeführt usw.


Will ja nicht kleinlich sein, aber: Methoden kann man ausführen und man kann Objekte von Typ einer Klasse.

Aber zu dem Anliegen: Grundsätzlich kann man in einer Klasse andere Klassen instanzieren oder auf andere Objekte referenzieren und so deren Methoden ausführen.


----------



## fhaslbs (27. Apr 2011)

Vielen Dank für deine schnelle Antwort Michael


Also ist es möglich. Und wie instanziere ich in der Praxis eine Klasse in einer anderen?


----------



## Michael... (27. Apr 2011)

mit new ...

```
public class Demo {
	
	public Demo() {
		ClassA classA = new ClassA();
		ClassB classB = new ClassB();
		classA.sayHello();
		classB.sayHello();
	}
	
	public static void main(String[] s) {
		Demo demo = new Demo();
	}
	
	class ClassA {
		public void sayHello() {
			System.out.println("Hello from " + this.getClass());
		}
	}
	
	class ClassB {
		public void sayHello() {
			System.out.println("Hello from " + this.getClass());
		}
	}
}
```


----------



## fhaslbs (27. Apr 2011)

Danke!

ist ja noch simpler als ich dachte.

Schönen abend noch


----------

